# A couple of quick kitty shots to keep me out of the doghouse



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

016 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




448 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




1985 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




4008 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## ClickAddict (Apr 18, 2016)

Love the photos.  The cat in the 2nd one is amazing, but I find the tree a bit harsh.  Have you thought about cropping it as a portrait (or square dimensions) and cutting out the left hand side?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

ClickAddict said:


> Love the photos.  The cat in the 2nd one is amazing, but I find the tree a bit harsh.  Have you thought about cropping it as a portrait (or square dimensions) and cutting out the left hand side?


Have to give that a try, great suggestion.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (Apr 18, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 18, 2016)

Third one is my favorite.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


>



You told this kitty your Ella Vader joke, didn't you?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hey.. for the record John dropped that stink bomb... rotfl

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Third one is my favorite.


Thanks Barb, probably my favorite too

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

baturn said:


> Great set!



Thanks bat, had a blast at the zoo on Sat

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 18, 2016)

nice shots


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> nice shots


Thanks ZS.JR   

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



And what does it say that I mis-remembered and thought it was you?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

limr said:


> And what does it say that I mis-remembered and thought it was you?



That John and I need to stop sharing the same brain?  Or at least get one that didn't previously belong to Abby Normal?



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 19, 2016)

Really great set! One of theses days I have to get to the zoo.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 19, 2016)

great set..


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Really great set! One of theses days I have to get to the zoo.



I spend pretty much every Saturday there myself, works out very well for my schedule.  My aunt has dialysis on Saturdays, so I pick her up and drop her off there in the morning, then hit the zoo, swing back by and pick her up in the afternoon when she's done.  



dannylightning said:


> great set..



Thanks Danny - I really need to replace that 70-200mm 2.8 at some point, really missing that lens.. lol


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 19, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> I spend pretty much every Saturday there myself, works out very well for my schedule. My aunt has dialysis on Saturdays, so I pick her up and drop her off there in the morning, then hit the zoo, swing back by and pick her up in the afternoon when she's done.


That is really nice of you, I bet she is very grateful.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I spend pretty much every Saturday there myself, works out very well for my schedule. My aunt has dialysis on Saturdays, so I pick her up and drop her off there in the morning, then hit the zoo, swing back by and pick her up in the afternoon when she's done.
> ...


Well she's my responsibility, both of my aunt's are so I really don't mind a bit.  

I hit the zoo and have a good time shooting and she doesn't have to drive, which sometimes she can't depending on how she feels after dialysis.

Sunday's I try to get some non zoo shooting when I can, doesn't always work out that way but I do what I can.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 19, 2016)

#1 for the win.  Thanks for sharing; helps keep me awake during jury duty orientation.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> #1 for the win.  Thanks for sharing; helps keep me awake during jury duty orientation.



Wow.. I so want to steal that for a signature line:

My photos.  Officially rated slightly more entertaining than Jury Duty.    Lol. 

Thanks Jaca


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 19, 2016)

Haaa.  Dang,  it did not read well.  Crapola. . 

Take two.  I'd buy #1 if I could afford it after the 15 bucks paid by the courts for jury duty.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 19, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Haaa.  Dang,  it did not read well.  Crapola. .
> 
> Take two.  I'd buy #1 if I could afford it after the 15 bucks paid by the courts for jury duty.



Nah, I thought take 1 was a lot funnier.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.



Thanks ZS.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 19, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Haaa.  Dang,  it did not read well.  Crapola. .
> ...


#1 stinks,  can I have it?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Lol.. sure.  Pretty sure it's posted to the flickr account, should be able to download the full sized version from there.  Enjoy

Quick edit, ok just checked, not there.. will upload it for you tonight when I get home.


----------



## alv (Apr 19, 2016)

very nice set crisp ,and comp .al


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

alv said:


> very nice set crisp ,and comp .al



Thanks ALV.. had a great time on Saturday, looking forward to getting back again this weekend.


----------

